

Ask HN: Economics community website? - amac

I feel that there is a need for a news and discussion site with opinion on economics and business. "New Mogul" has been down for a while now or for good, it used to be a place where people that like economics could discuss the major issues. Are there similar sites out there that anyone visits?<p>I read The Economist and Zero Hedge routinely, and Seeking Alpha, Forbes etc occasionally. Still, I'd be interested in starting a community focused on the above if others would be interested too.<p>My email's in my profile if you want to discuss privately.
======
njs12345
Reddit's always there if it's not too low brow for you:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/economics>

~~~
orijing
Unfortunately, it suffers from the same hivemindism that infects the rest of
the site :(

I used to be subscribed to it, but I've since been demoralized enough by it to
unsubscribe to it.

------
danteembermage
At this point I wonder if nickb would be willing to sell the newmogul
trademark. Considering that all it would take is some marginal news.arc server
maintenance and a "guess what? Newmogul is back up" and you'd have a viable
web property going, the IP should be worth something.

~~~
clistctrl
I thought he died in a skydiving accident?

~~~
stevenj
Source?

------
turbojerry
Try MarketTicker Forums

<http://tickerforum.org/>

------
mkramlich
I'm interested as long as it leans to people taking action to introduce
improvements and experiments in the real world rather than endless debate or
stamp collecting.

------
kylec
There is a proposal for an Economics Stack Exchange site that's in the
'commitment' phase:

[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/1618/economics?ref...](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/1618/economics?referrer=vIzKomJGMKc1)

The site will go into beta when enough people 'commit' to participating in it.

------
amac
Thanks for the url. It looks like an interesting forum, more from a stocks
perspective as opposed to the macro economy.

I'd like to add that it might make more sense to focus on startups and
innovating companies from each sector mentioned. Maybe expanding on the
business posts here on HN and /startups on Reddit?

------
russjhammond
You may want to contact Jodi at: <http://www.economistsdoitwithmodels.com/>
That is a real site by the way. I watched a ton of her videos to help me
prepare for my economics exam this semester.

------
stevenj
I have a HN like site that I can put up (news.arc).

It's down right now, but if at least 5 - 10 people would use it (contribute)
regularly for "business" news, I'll put it back up.

The site is <http://forlue.com>

~~~
amac
That might be a good idea. It's a pity New Mogul shut-down as It really was a
good compliment to HN's engineering topics when many are also looking for
business advice and content.

~~~
stevenj
do you have friends, co-workers, etc. that'd use it too?

~~~
amac
Possibly.

I love the independent Economist articles - the mixture of background, stats,
graphs and opinion. The problem lies in engaging with the topics and the need
for startup/entrepreneurial content that will help me with my own startup.

Viewing this from a startup/entrepreneurial perspective would create something
fairly unique I'd think. I might explore building this myself, maybe quickly
testing the idea with Drupal or something.

------
kmfrk
Not anything that has come a long way by now, but you could try growing the
economics section on Hubski: <http://hubski.com/tag?id=economics>.

~~~
amac
The site looks fine but growing the economics section might be a big ask. No
offense to the operators but the name isn't the best either.

------
amac
I've received a lot of interesting feedback and will be proceeding to build
something.

Hopefully all going well I'll update this thread when it's ready.

